# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Zyxel Isdn router..

## medias

Το ρημαδι ρε παιδια .. κανει 150 κλησεις την ημερα (ετσι λει το λογκ)..μηπως μπορειται να με βοηθησεται ετσι ωστε να το περιορισο καπως το θεμα ? η καλυτερα να βαλω να ειναι ολη μερα ανοιχτο και να τελειωνει η υποθεση ? τωρα το εχω ρυθμισμενο να ριχνει την γραμμη στα 100 δευτερολεπτα απραξειας στο ιντερνετ.. και παρολου που αυτη η απραξια δεν υπαρχει αυτο κανει συνεχεια κλησεις..? Βοηθειαααααααα :)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## sdikr

πρώτα, θα πρέπει να δείς για κανά ιο στο μηχάνημα/τα
μετά να απενεργοποιήσεις το wins απο τις ιδιότητες της κάρτας δικτυου,
να βάλεις static ips στα μηχανήματα
και να δείς για κανα πρόγραμμα (πχ norton av) αν έχει το autoupdate on (αν το έχει κάνει check κάθε 5 λεπτα)
εεε ρίξε και κανα software firewal σαν τελευταία λύση

----------

